# Which lathe? (Opening a can of worms here!)



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

For doing smaller stuff like fishing lures (Mepps style metal spinner bodies), reloading accessories, jewelry, etc. which would you prefer; mini-lathe, Taig, or Craftsman/Atlas 6" x 18"?


----------



## mikey (Apr 19, 2019)

If you want a reasonable answer then you need to give us more information. Pics of the things you have in mind might help, along with the largest work you might need to make. Your machining experience background will also be useful.

In general, a Sherline or Taig or small Atlas lathe will allow you to do roughly the same size work but of course, you won't find an Altas in new condition easily. I only have some experience with Sherline machines but can tell you that they are capable of decent precision for such a small and relatively cheap machine. 

Bottom line is that we need more info than a single sentence.


----------



## francist (Apr 19, 2019)

I have two 6" Atlas machines and although I do like them and find them a nice size for smaller work, the lures and jewellry work that I envision in your statement might be better served with a Sherline. I've never used one, but from what I've heard their game is more precision whereas the Atlas game is more just a small size. Nothing against Atlas -- like I said I am fond of mine -- but I just see the Sherline as a better match.

As Mikey said, more information and maybe a photo or two would really help to see what you're wanting to make.

-frank


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 19, 2019)

Of the reasonably priced mini-lathes Sherline is without a doubt the most user friendly use it right out of the box of the mini-lathes. It also has the best support with a huge variety of tooling readily available.

That does you no good if you want to make things bigger than 1-2" in diameter (and 2" is really pushing it).

Sure there are much more accurate watch makers and instrument lathes out there if you have deep pockets.


Taig as I understand it is literally a kit lathe, you get parts and put it together that is a big part of what keeps the price down. When I was shopping around for a lathe to make model parts I had several Taig owners recommend Sherline. 


You have many more options to consider when you get to the 6-10" size lathe.


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

The Sherline isn't a mini-lathe but a micro-lathe and wasn't on my list.

The Taig is also a micro-lathe so I'll take that as a recommendation.  You may be confusing the non-assembled version of the Taig as a kit.  It can also be purchased fully factory assembled for a few bucks more.  Neither is a kit any more than any other lathe.

The mini-lathe includes the Sieg family of Chinese made lathes sold under a variety of names, typically with a 7" swing.

So back to my original post.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm not much about mini-lathes, so take this for what it's worth.  Many mini-lathes and micro-lathes have shortcuts or shortcomings that larger lathes don't.  I do understand the space requirements put a limit on the footprint of what you buy...

Recently in our area a Hardinge became available for 2700 - Kanikustan pesos...  it is the second in 3 years.  That would be the ultimate in accurate, functional lathe for all your needs, and some larger future ones...

Stefan Gotteswinter recently went to and [Edit: Emco, not Enco] lathe, which might be a great example of an accurate but smaller lathe. 

Good luck on your search!


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

"Stefan Gotteswinter recently went to and Enco lathe, which might be a great example of an accurate but smaller lathe."

Emco, not to be confused with Enco.  It's an Emco Maximat Super 11 (11" swing) lathe if I remember correctly.  Some of the stuff he can do is nearly unbelievable.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 19, 2019)

oops!  sorry about the gaffe!


----------



## mikey (Apr 19, 2019)

pgmrdan said:


> The Sherline isn't a mini-lathe but a micro-lathe and wasn't on my list.
> 
> The Taig is also a micro-lathe so I'll take that as a recommendation.  You may be confusing the non-assembled version of the Taig as a kit.  It can also be purchased fully factory assembled for a few bucks more.  Neither is a kit any more than any other lathe.
> 
> ...



A Sherline lathe has 3.5" swing over the bed, which is the same as a 7X lathe, so it is a mini-lathe. A Sherline lathe, with the right tool, will take a 0.050" deep cut (for a reduction in diameter of 0.100") in mild steel, which is something I challenge any 7X lathe out of the box to do. A Sherline lathe will run precisely right out of the box, whereas a 7X is a kit that must be modded to run decently and it still will not approach the precision of a Sherline lathe. Very few Chinese 7X lathes ever make it into prototype laboratories but Sherlines do. Sort of makes you wonder about the value of this micro vs mini classification, don't you think?

I own a Sherline lathe and an Emco Super11 CD lathe. Both are fine lathes but for small precision parts I prefer to use the Sherline. 

On the other hand, there are tons of Chinese mini-lathes and midi-lathes and bigi-lathes out there. Take your pick.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 19, 2019)

Which lathe? EVERY lathe!

OK, now that's out of the way: Sherline first probably, then Taig. The only concern is the reloading parts. Those are going to be larger and of much tougher material than the rest of your projects. You might want to look for something big and solid, like a used (small) Hardinge. Example Hardinges: lathes.co.uk , HC-CF (craigslist NH).


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

From the Sherline website: "This lathe can turn a part up to 3.5” in diameter over the bed or up to 1.88” over the carriage without riser blocks."

That's half the diameter of the mini-lathes.  The Sherline is a micro-lathe.

Are you sure you own one?


----------



## mikey (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow, seems you know more about this than I do. I bow to your expertise and will also bow out.


----------



## David S (Apr 19, 2019)

The Sherline will do what you are asking regardless of how it is described.

However many moons ago I started with a brand new Unimat DB200, which has about the same envelop as the Sherline and Taig.  I was using it to make RC model boat servos etc and also making small parts for old small engine restoration especially carb parts.

However after awhile the work envelop was too confining and I needed more lathe.  I was fortunate to get a well kept Atlas 618.  And that was 40 years ago, and I love it for everything I do.  I repair old clocks so it can do small stuff very well with all the accessories I have added / made over the years.

So do you want to buy a lathe that you may grow out of...or grow into?

David


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 19, 2019)

pgmrdan said:


> From the Sherline website: "This lathe can turn a part up to 3.5” in diameter over the bed or up to 1.88” over the carriage without riser blocks."
> 
> That's half the diameter of the mini-lathes.  The Sherline is a micro-lathe.
> 
> Are you sure you own one?




Per Grizzly the 7x14 can turn 2-1/8" over the bed vs 1-7/8" for the Sherline, a 1/4" difference in a much more usable measurement. Sherline is available with a 3.1" chuck vs 4" on the 7x.

So much for twice the size.


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

David,

I'm almost finished restoring a Craftsman 6"x18" (I wish it was new.).  I also own a Grizzly mini-lathe and mini-mill that were purchased new.  (They were used to help restore the Craftsman.)  I like the precision I hear that the Taig has and was considering one of those.  The Sherline would also be a good choice but I think (maybe incorrectly) I'd get more bang-for-the-buck with a Taig.

I don't need another lathe but you can never have too many!  Besides, I have a significant birthday coming up and I thought I'd treat myself.  

I may just get a Sherline because they're nicer looking and already have the DC motor and controller built into it.  (I've become attached to the DC motors and controllers on the Grizzly mini's.)

Do you ever miss your Unimat or do you still  have it?  (I've looked at them on ebay but I can never find one new-in-the-box.  )

Dan


----------



## David S (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi Dan,

I still have my Unimat and quite a few accessories.  I have made some MT2 to 12 mm x1 adapters so that I can use the three and 4 jaw independent chucks on my 618 for various set ups.  I also made an adapter so that I can remove the compound on the 618 and mount the Unimat milling column and head stock on the atlas for special things.

However it has been a few years since I have turned the Unimat on. I would say that it is pretty close to as new condition though, since I really looked after it well.

David


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

Aaron_W,

From the Grizzly website: FactorySpecifications:Swing over bed: 7" Distance between centers: 12"

Twice the diameter of the Sherline.


----------



## David S (Apr 19, 2019)

If that is for a 7" rated lathe, I would say they have a misprint.

David


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

David,

I'm a bit concerned that after using a Taig/Sherline for a while I might just set it aside and use the Grizzly or Craftsman exclusively.  The purchase of a Taig/Sherline might be more out of curiosity than anything else.

I can still make fishing lure bodies on the lathes I have and the fish won't notice the difference.


----------



## David S (Apr 19, 2019)

Dan,
I agree.  I like using a real lathe..i.e one that has controls on the apron and not driving the long feed with my right hand on the end of the bed.

Now at some point if I am unable to stand for longer periods, etc, then being able to sit comfortably at a table and using my Unimat again may be an option, hence the reason for my keeping it.

Making lure bodies on the 618 would be very compatible.

David


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 19, 2019)

The Taig has a lot of user mods and looks to take well to tinkering. I'm not sure how precise it will turn out to be - I have a Taig micro-mill and while it's not *imprecise*, the lack of rigidity does make me skeptical about calling it a precision instrument. The Sherline, on the other hand, has a reputation for precision, so if that's what you're after then sounds like the Sherline might be what you want. They probably hold their resale value better than the Taig, too, just for the brand name.


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks David!  I know that it's up to me to figure it out but I'm glad we're discussing this because you bring up a good point I hadn't considered.  I recently have come to the point I can't stand for long periods.  Some days around 10 minutes at a time is my limit so I keep a stool at whichever bench I'm working.  Sitting while using my Grizzly's isn't bad but at times I do need to stand to look over what I'm doing.  I think using a Taig/Sherline at a desk while I'm sitting in a wheel chair will eventually be my normal mode with rare trips to my basement workshop.

I had better pick out a new lathe soon!  Glad we had this discussion.  Thanks again David!

Dan


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

ThinWoodsman,

Good point!  And maybe I should take into account which one my kids would rather have when I'm gone.  They needn't get excited yet.  I have quite a few more years ahead of me ... I hope.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 19, 2019)

quick change gear box and a separate threading drive and power feed is very nice to have on the smaller 9x20 (Emco 8 clones).

Stu


----------



## tghsmith (Apr 19, 2019)

for my model ship and other work I have a somewhat modded unimat SL100,, the only weak point was the motor but that has been replaced with a variable speed newer unit.. I have even seen some new in the box units up for sale and some well outfitted lathes in the 500.00 price range.. they have limited use in the milling machine mode but do make a fine mini drill press..


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 19, 2019)

pgmrdan said:


> And maybe I should take into account which one my kids would rather have



A Sherline for the basement of the dollhouse! Now that's kind of you


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

My youngest kid is 30.  My youngest grand kid is 8.  Maybe for the 8 year old.


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 19, 2019)

Geez!  Calling the Taig a 'kit'?!?!?!  It can't be any worse than the Sherline.  Does the Sherline even have the option of having it factory assembled like the Taig does?  And talk about plastic parts???


----------



## Choiliefan (Apr 21, 2019)

Only plastic parts on a Sherline are the gibs and probably the motor control box.


----------



## martik777 (Apr 23, 2019)

I started with the South Bend 9A (QCGB, power cross-feed etc) then got a a used Taig out of curiosity. Couldn't resist for $40

The Taig is very accurate, changing speeds is so easy you don't need a variable DC motor and it has a rack to enable faster carriage movement. The Sherline forces one to crank a 'leadscrew' to move the carriage which is very tedious. IMO, Sherline is way over-priced.

For those small parts you won't need power feed. I made a lead screw and crank for 'manual power feed' but rarely use it.  The South Bend remains my main lathe but the Taig is handy for small stuff (like your fishing gear) and polishing.

Why not just get the basic Taig "kit", scrounge up any kind of motor and see how you like it? 1/4HP 1725RPM furnace motor is plenty.

Some links: http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/projects.html

http://www.modelengines.info/

http://www.cartertools.com/price.html

3mm fusible belt:








						3M 2-8mm Transmission Belt Watchmaker Lathe Jewelers Belt Watchmakers PU  | eBay
					

Note:Available at the required length. I send goods within 12 hours.  Usually I will respond in 24 hours. Australia, United Kingdom.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 24, 2019)

martik777,

That's the way I'm thinking about it.  Sherline is just too expensive when I can get exactly what I want in a Taig for far less $$$.  I already have 2 motors sitting around that will work for the Taig.  (I can always put a DC motor and controller on it later if I want and then put the salvaged AC motor back on the shelf.)

(As always, J. R. Bentley's work is truly amazing!!!)

Thanks!


----------



## tghsmith (Apr 24, 2019)

I do like the adaptability of an old unimat,, I may have gone a little crazy modding mine.. things that do make work well,, steady rest, dividing unit, raising blocks.. home built milling feed screw..  can do average small hobby work, but can get into very small range when needed..


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 24, 2019)

Wow!!!  Nice.


----------



## David S (Apr 24, 2019)

The Z axis control is a huge improvement.  That is one of the things that really sucks on the stock unimat, as the down feed is coarse and not calibrated.

David


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm going with a new Taig.  I might even treat myself to a new motor instead of one of the old motors I have.  (I have other projects where I was planning to use the salvaged motors.)


----------



## martik777 (Apr 28, 2019)

Good plan, get some of that fusible transmission belt (<$5 for 9 ft). It will save you a fortune in broken $10 belts.  You just cut to length, heat the ends with a lighter and join.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 28, 2019)

Curious to see how you like it. I was disappointed with my Taig mill when I first started using it, but have found it is a nice companion to a larger milling machine. I have it in the basement so I can still do some work when the snow is too deep to make it to the shop in the barn.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 28, 2019)

ThinWoodsman said:


> Curious to see how you like it. I was disappointed with my Taig mill when I first started using it, but have found it is a nice companion to a larger milling machine. I have it in the basement so I can still do some work when the snow is too deep to make it to the shop in the barn.



Lol now were moving away from "which lathe?" to the "how many lathes?" question 

Stu


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 28, 2019)

Never too many.


----------



## Z2V (Apr 29, 2019)

Can you cut threads with the Taig?


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 29, 2019)

Z2V said:


> Can you cut threads with the Taig?



Only in the sense that you can cut threads with any lathe, if you try


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 29, 2019)

stupoty said:


> Lol now were moving away from "which lathe?" to the "how many lathes?" question
> 
> Stu



This will be my 3rd lathe but still on my 1st mill.


----------



## pgmrdan (Apr 29, 2019)

Z2V said:


> Can you cut threads with the Taig?



With taps and dies.  And I have 2 other lathes that will cut threads but I typically still use taps and dies.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 30, 2019)

Great idea on the fusable belt! thanks!


----------



## stupoty (Apr 30, 2019)

pgmrdan said:


> This will be my 3rd lathe but still on my 1st mill.



Yeah , maybe a cute little watch makes / precision mill ?

or a horizontal boring mill, perhaps a vertical lathe too ?

then theirs always the surface and cylindrical grinders ? 

and maybe a tool and cutter grinder too ?

ow hang on I need a bigger work shop 


Stu


----------



## pgmrdan (May 8, 2019)

It arrived yesterday.  I spent a few hours last evening unpacking and assembling the parts on a board.  It's way cool!

The new motor arrived late last week but I haven't wired it up and put a switch on it yet.  Being on-call got in the way this past weekend.  I may try out the Taig with one of the older motors for a while.


----------



## martik777 (May 8, 2019)

Which version did you get? Kit or assembled?

Photos please


----------



## pgmrdan (May 10, 2019)

I got the 'kit' (?) version.  Assembly was easy.


----------



## vtcnc (May 18, 2019)

pgmrdan said:


> David,
> 
> I'm a bit concerned that after using a Taig/Sherline for a while I might just set it aside and use the Grizzly or Craftsman exclusively.  The purchase of a Taig/Sherline might be more out of curiosity than anything else.
> 
> I can still make fishing lure bodies on the lathes I have and the fish won't notice the difference.


My experience...spent north of $400 on a Taig lathe about 12 years ago...love it. Spent another couple hundred dollars on tooling/accessories. Still love it. Retrofitted it with Touch DRO. Great little lathe. For the small brass parts you are considering I argue that you can't go wrong.

_With that said_...if you already anticipate that you will set it aside for something with more gusto, then go in that direction. You can pick up a good condition Atlas or Craftsman lathe for $600-1000 usually with some tooling to get you started and you will have nearly zero problems assuming everything is good with the ways, lead screw, etc.

Ditto on micro mills. I bought a Sherline mill for $400 used and was/am still happy with it. But I upgraded to something slightly larger and have no regrets on how I progressed.


----------



## vtcnc (May 18, 2019)

Z2V said:


> Can you cut threads with the Taig?


You need a thread cutting modification/upgrade. The stock kit cannot cut threads.


----------

